# Editorial Shoot for Seattle Met



## Brandon Hill (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey photo pals, I just completed shooting on a new portrait for Seattle Met magazine so I wanted to share my favorite shot.  I normally love photoshop but so often digital editing still cannot match reality if you can get it in-camera.  My subject's prop was a loaf of bread and I wanted as much impact with crumbs as possible without having to spend hours in photo shop.  The shot above is how it ended up with just a few crumbs moved, (maybe 3).  Other than that it was a handful of shots with high-speed shutter and plenty of power from our soft box strobes. 

Other than the prop, I really was happy with Bob's expression in this shot.  He just nailed the outlook of who he is and what the feature article was about. They ended up selecting another shot but in the end photos live on... 

**What was my secret weapon?  Crumbled up saltines and a great assistant.






If you want to see more from the shoot, stroll over to my blog - Bobs Bread!

let me know if you have any tech questions, happy to oblige.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice solution, and a great shot!  :thumbup:


----------



## Brandon Hill (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Buckster.  Appreciate it!


----------



## Tee (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the makings of how you created the image!  I know a lot of us appreciate that.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Nov 26, 2012)

Tee said:


> Thank you for sharing the makings of how you created the image!  I know a lot of us appreciate that.


  Happy too Tee.  Thanks for you and the users who have welcomed me onto the forums this weekend.  Proud to be a newb.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to TPF - great shot, and even nicer to see the 'Behind the scenes' aspects.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 29, 2012)

Brandon your work is inspiring! I love the Steve Martin feel to these shots!


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2012)

PhoenixAsh said:


> Brandon your work is inspiring! I love the Steve Martin feel to these shots!



Took me a minute to realize it wasn't Steve Martin.


----------



## unnecessary (Nov 30, 2012)

works excellent sir


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 30, 2012)

runnah said:


> PhoenixAsh said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon your work is inspiring! I love the Steve Martin feel to these shots!
> ...



Me, too!  Had to do w a few double takes.


----------

